# Fightstar promotions looking for fighters 27/7/12 renfrew,Scotland. 24foot cage



## Fightstar (Jun 26, 2012)

Fightstar promotions are looking for fighters pro and semi pro to compete in rage in the cage at Normandy hotel, renfrew, just outside Glasgow. Alex Reid will be presenting, ucmma grant waterman refereeing. Fighters will be paid lump sum and commission deal on tickets.

Safety is most Important, doctors and paramedics all present and fully insured.

Fighte will take place in 24foot cHe, boggiest in Scotland .

Call me asap on 07557199825, Tony

Tickets from £35 to £100,


----------

